# Classical music jam packted whit triton the devil note? early to modern



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I recalled hearing somewhere the tritons what something that annoy the church, but who did composition jam loaded whit giga tritons from hells to a point it's almost absurd?

And why the hell is Tritons a devil note, mythos of classical & legend revisited please, for deprofundis

:tiphat:


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Liszt used it a lot.

Apparently it"s an interval that's very hard to sing. Also it's right in the middle of our 12 tones.

For me it sounds very pleasing to the ear.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a tritone - an interval of three whole tones. This is normally considered a dissonant interval.

Have a look at wiki for the notion of _diabolus in musica_ - the Devil in music. Lots of fun there.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

If you want to get super mind-bending about it, a large majority of music has tritones everywhere, just often not always based off the root degree


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love tritones though, my favorite interval perhaps :tiphat:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Razumovskymas said:


> Liszt used it a lot.
> 
> Apparently it"s an interval that's very hard to sing.


I don't find it difficult to sing at all. Maybe because it's everywhere in genres like jazz or metal.
I'm not sure if the reason is this, but I think that in the past was considered ugly because with a different intonation it sounded awfully out of tune, while today with the equal temperament it sounds perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

norman bates said:


> I don't find it difficult to sing at all. Maybe because it's everywhere in genres like jazz or metal.
> I'm not sure if the reason is this, but I think that in the past was considered ugly because with a different intonation it sounded awfully out of tune, while today with the equal temperament it sounds perfectly acceptable.


I just read it (obviously)

Maybe in it's own it's not that difficult but maybe it gets more tricky once a tonality or key is established and you have to sing it from the root note?


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Tritones are easy to sing, really easy. Every interval in an octave is easy to sing (and at the very least, you could sing one after hearing it)


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Bernstein uses it a lot in "West Side Story."


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Razumovskymas said:


> I just read it (obviously)
> 
> Maybe in it's own it's not that difficult but maybe it gets more tricky once a tonality or key is established and you have to sing it from the root note?


I don't know if it's important the if the first note is the root or another. I think that if one has the sound of the augmented fourth in his mind it's just an interval like the others. For instance:






at 0:30 in the video, when Gillespie sings "In the land of Oobladee, Obladee" with the tritone on the word "Obladee"... it doesn't sound more difficult to me than any other interval.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I mean, Haydn has his fair share of tritones in the 7th chords and augmented 6th, and two part counterpoint resolutions to the tonic.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

norman bates said:


> I don't know if it's important the if the first note is the root or another. I think that if one has the sound of the augmented fourth in his mind it's just an interval like the others. For instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piece of cake indeed!

Beside ancient historical resources I will also check Dizzy from now on!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I recalled hearing somewhere the tritons what something that annoy the church, but who did composition jam loaded whit giga tritons from hells to a point it's almost absurd?


This possibly


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Dvorak uses the tritone in a very witty way in his marvelous comic opera "The Devil and Kate ".
You see, the devil in this opera, Marbuel , who is an assistant devil to lucifer in hell, is a real wimp !


----------

